# Velcro Dog



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love a dog who is all about me and wants to be with me 100% of the time. I LOVE velcro dogs. Tucker is a velcro dog. But golly gee do you think I can have a couple minutes to myself just to respond to an e mail or something? I sit here at my desk and he paws at my legs, incessantly, wanting me to pick him up and hold him while I'm sitting here.

I never get a single second to myself. No matter what I am doing he is always there. He wants me to sit certain ways on my chair and if I don't sit right he will paw at my legs. If I don't lay right in bed at night he will paw at me.

I live to serve I guess. I wanted a velcro dog and I got one. :wub: 99% of the time that is excellent it's the other 1% that I need a moment to myself to get something done that it becomes an issue 

Are your fluffs like this?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes mine are! Sometimes I put the x pen around the recliner, so no one can get up, and I also will go into the living room. When they're all fighting for my lap, and won't take turns, I'll not let anyone up!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace is a velcro dog... tho I call her a "magnet" because she sure springs back instantly when I try to move her away from me so I can reposition myself LOL

She follows me everywhere and whines when I have to leave without her... I even had to move a bed/pillow near the dining table so she can sit right at my feet while I eat.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Mieka is like that. If she can see me she has to be touching me. Good thing she's OK if I leave them in the other room if I am say working from home and attending a call. I love it! Like you, this is what I wanted. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I miss my velcro dog  Georgie is getting better, but she's an independent little thing. Mostly I'm getting up every time she walks out of the room, she's like houdini, she disappears before my very eyes!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

As long as she can see me, her world is ok. She is content to snooze on the couch, me in recliner. If I manage to get outside without her, she tries to dig through the glass sliders.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, Zooey is just like that. And with her precious face, I can't resist picking her up every time she asks or letting her be in my lap.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lexi and Cassidy are my velcro dogs - I can not even go to the bathroom LOL - I work alot from home, finally I placed a dog bed right by my feet and that is where they lay until I am done working -


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the best of both worlds. Lacie is cuddly mostly at night and wants me close by. During the day she checks in with me but pretty much does her own thing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol yes I have one of those crazy Velcro babies:wub:

a


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Both of mine are Velcro dogs for my wife. One lap two dogs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

McCartney is without a doubt "VELCRO" She could win a competition for the most "VELCRO" of all...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't say either of mine or. . . . but Kitzi is more the one who misses me when I am not there & always has to have me in eye-sight. Lisi is happy w. anyone who is feeding her, and the more she gets the happier she is! :HistericalSmiley:
Lisi does come at night if I am up too long & scratch on my leg & run to the bed---asking me to come to bed. I let them both sleep for about 10 min. in our bed before moving them to theirs. They are ready to go when the 10 min. are up. I think they like routine.:thumbsup:
I actually taught Kitzi to spend time alone when he was little---not a chance w/Lisi!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I found this picture from a few years ago, I was in the bedroom in our rv, I looked down and this is what I saw:HistericalSmiley: VELCRO


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Paula, I have those pictures too! aren't they funny?! I laugh when I hear the "snuff, snuff" under the door!


----------

